

I Spent Two Hours Talking With NSA’s Big Wigs. Here’s What’s Got Them Mad - austenallred
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2014/01/nsa-surveillance/?cid=16973664

======
kazagistar
None of this surprises me. Their perspective is exactly what I thought it
would be: "I have an evil power, but I am not doing evil things with it, so
why should I have to give it up?"

------
entendre
I think this is an excellent piece of journalism. I'm still digesting it. Its
rather subdued and blunt. I don't know if its... layered... I don't know how I
SHOULD feel about it... but I know that my first impression is that it is
masterful in its tone and I agree with the sentiments expressed and the
overall tone.

